# Super G Plus Rear Wheels/Tires



## ropes (Jan 30, 2008)

Its that time again for tinkering!! The kid is 6 now and his control touch has improved a bunch from last year!!! I'm trying to replace some of the worn rear tires for stock Super G Plus chassis. What recommendations for replacement wheels/silicone tires do y'all have? Any recommendations for a store that carrys the parts? Thanks!!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

BSRT HT257 .250 Fasttrax double flange rear rims .275 wide.
&
Super Tires 384 slip on silicone tires A compound red .275 wide @ .436.

But you can go down to 383 green @ .432 & 382 white @ .428 on a Tomy track,
if you want to get the traction magnets real close to the rails.










http://scaleauto.com/

__________________


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

we just take the rear end from an old lifelike m chassis,and add slip on silicones.if you don't have any,you can buy the m chassis hop kit


----------



## ropes (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

The best solution is use AFX 5-spokes. Theyre plentiful, look good, and will swap right on. The little spacers on the fronts will have to be cut down to about 1/16" so the front track will be correct, thats about the only work that you'll need to do. And, thatll allow o-ring low profile tires to be used and gives independent rotating front wheels too.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

There are loads of after-market wheels out there, beware those who only suggest one. If you can hoover up other 'toy' makes of wheel try those first, anything has to be better than the Tomy SG+ ones.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

To get them low & fast I like the BSRT .225 double flange rim with Wizzard PVT-01 tires.

You could probably also do a .250 with a PVT-02 tire (little wider).

Otherwise, yeah, standard Tomy Turbo or SRT hubs should slide right on or even AFX wheels.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

As an interim solution, pop one of the wheels off of an extra SG+ rear end and chuck the rear end into a dremel tool. Then use the remaining wheel as a platform for sanding down the stock tires so they are perfectly flat instead of ridged up on the edges. Try to sand them all down to the same diameter or create pairs of various diameters. The stock diameter is around .455 and a decent middle of the road diameter for a box stock would be around .440 or .442. When you are done sanding and sizing them, apply a few tiny drops of super glue gel to the rim to hold them on a bit better. When you sand them keep the pressure light and don't spin them too fast so they melt or fly off the rim. Don't try to go much smaller than .440 because the stock tires are a bit thin. (I've never tested the limits. You can always freshen them up by taking off a tiny bit more with a fine emery board while on the car.) The results will be a big improvement, not as good as silicone, but something to hold you while you acquire other wheel and tire options.

[Edit]

Added picture. The pair on the top are the stock "cupped" tires. The pair on the bottom have been sanded flat to .442. As you can see it is possible to get the stock SG+ tires flat. The camera angle makes the top set look huge, but the difference is only about 12-13 thousandths.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

With out knowing what tools you have available to you wheel press, pullers, dremel tool, etc. its hard to make a recommendation, if you have a dremel I like AftxToo idea if you have a press and puller I have had best luck with the BSRT tire for the money you get a good assortment. The BSRT tires are not made buy them but somebody else I forget who Ill try and find it out unless someone else beets me to it.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

the BSRT slip-ons for a couple of bucks are Supertires, the Wizz ones from Penn Valley Hobbies.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> There are loads of after-market wheels out there, beware those who only suggest one. If you can hoover up other 'toy' makes of wheel try those first, anything has to be better than the Tomy SG+ ones.


Whats wrong with the Tomy SG+ ones? Not being a wise guy. Seriously asking.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Jerzferno said:


> Whats wrong with the Tomy SG+ ones? Not being a wise guy. Seriously asking.


Hard slippery tires that don't run flat on the track on center flange rims.

It really don't get any worse than those for a magnet slot car.

__________________


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Jerzferno said:


> Whats wrong with the Tomy SG+ ones? Not being a wise guy. Seriously asking.


Its a poor design, plain and simple. No one but Tomy makes a replacement tire that fits these hubs, and even if you sand them theyll work great for a while then get hard and lose their grip quickly. 

The Super G+ has been in production for something like 20 years, I cant figure out why they didnt just remold the rear wheels to take a standard solid tire and be done with it.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The SG+ is done now, so no more of that problem


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

touche'!


----------

